# How Hornets-Raptors trade went down



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

When the link on ESPN's NBA page said "Heat help out CP3", of course I had to click on it.




> *How Hornets can make more moves*
> 
> _The Hornets-Raptors trade was a tricky one. Larry **** explains the salary cap logic_
> 
> ...



More


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

For a lover of contract language and the CBA, that was a fun read. Also, I like the trade for the Hornets.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

RollWithEm said:


> For a lover of contract language and the CBA, that was a fun read. Also, I like the trade for the Hornets.


That's great. I'm not knowledgeable about all that contract language stuff but from reading ****'s article, it all sounds good for the Hornets to me. People keep saying how the Hornets could've gotten more but it seems the moves Demps makes, leads to others. And so far, they haven't been bad moves.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

David Andersen seems to be having travel Visa problems and sounds like Marcus Banks will not join the team at all.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/newly_acquired_g_marcus_banks.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

How can you be an NBA player and not have a valid visa. Playing for the Raptors he must enter and leave this country at least 35 times a year. He has a job, his name isn't Osama...What the hell could be the problem?

So does Marcus Banks get his prorated 4.75 million to sit on his couch and eat pralines?


----------

